# What Are These Pictures



## PainterBoy (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, Can anyone give me any info on what these pictures are and who are they made by, how much are they worth ? Any good?


----------



## AsheSkyler (Aug 12, 2014)

My mother has that exact same horse picture. I've admired it for years, but I've never been able to pick out an artist signature on it. I'm unfamiliar with the other two.


----------

